# Common Peroneal Nerve Block



## lcole7465 (Sep 24, 2019)

Looking for some insight on this NB - Common Peroneal NB - in looking up the anatomy it looks like it is a branch of the sciatic nerve. 

I'm thinking it should be coded 64450, my doctor is saying 64445. Op report info is below:

The area of the common peroneal nerve being cleansed with chlorhexidine and then ultrasound and a sterile probe was used to identify the left common peroneal nerve proximal to the fibular head. A 2-inch 27 gauge needle was then advanced under ultrasound guidance with the tip of the needle being put next to the common peroneal nerve and twitching being appropriately elicited and the  stimulator being turned off.  After negative aspiration, there was an injection of 1mL of 40mg of Depo-Medrol plus 5mL of bupivicaine 0.25% for a total volume of 6 mL being injected. With the spread of the injected being distributed around the area of the common peroneal nerve, confirming the medication went into the right area.

Thank you in advance for any input...


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 26, 2019)

"The common peroneal nerve is the smaller and terminal branch of the sciatic nerve which is composed of the posterior divisions of L4, 5, S1, 2. "



			https://www.physio-pedia.com/Common_Peroneal_Nerve
		


I thought CPT 64450 was used for common peroneal nerve block, but I am not sure what the AMA CPT Network/CPT Assistant would state since it is a branch of the sciatic nerve. It would be worth purchasing an account and a question to the AMA CPT Network since 64450 and 64445 have around a twenty-nine dollar difference for the physician when performed in a facility setting for Medicare.


----------

